# This is crazy guys...



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I know this is normal, but it is crazy! I went to shoot at my local archery club like i do every tuesday, and last night there was a new guy there. We all knew as he grew up in my town (i dont but my dad and coach do) and this is the specs on his Hoyt CRX 33" dl 92lb draw weight 35 in ata bow (custom bow for him)! This bow has an IBO of 330 with a 29in at 70 lbs. Can you imagine the speeds! We put it through a chrono and it was shooting average of about 391 fps!!! WOW!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I think your range will need a better target. lol


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats Crazy! How tall is he?


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

wow since when did sasquatch shoot


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

thats a massivew dw.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds like he was shooting an arrow that is under 5 grains per pound. Do you know how heavy the arrow was?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah imagine the whistle the arrows making when it's shot!!!


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

He could go after an elephant!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how light of an arrow were you shooting? my am35 shoots a 280gr arrow at 360fps at 29" 70lbs...


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Wear safety glasses and keep your head away from the bow so when it blows you will receive minimal injury.

It's not real fun when a 60 pounder wraps around your head...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

wow that's some serious speed.

the guy at our local archery shop used a HOYT TRYKON sport riser with some XT 2000 limbs and some spiral cams or something like that to make a 75# Hoyt that is only 26" ATA, but idk what the speed was but I think it was in the 330's for a bow that short.

I bet that bow u r talking aboyt is a beast to shoot.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

my math teacher shhoots 80lbs with and old bow with no letoff he huge


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Holy crap!


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

...I'll stick with my #70 bow lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know what arrows he was shooting couldn't tell, yeah we let him shoot into our regular targets and he sinking them half way through, so we brought in a yellow jacket and let him shoot that. He is about 6'6-6'7(I'm 5'8 and he wasn't quite a foot taller) and 275-280ish pounds (Just a estimation). Super nice guy who knows how to shoot a bow no doubt, but I've never seen that kind of dl and poundage. He pulled a guys z7 there that was 30 dl and 70 lbs with 2 fingers like nobody's business.


----------



## Thearchery97 (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

His arrows must have been crazy light. Thats dangerous. Impressive though.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

xcr 1.5 said:


> His arrows must have been crazy light. Thats dangerous. Impressive though.


That was average speed, top was like 392 on one shot and at one point he shot a 382-385 so not every shot was that speed. There was a crossbow there that shoots 402 fps with 105 lbs and its a 34 in draw so this is close to that. And he shoots heavier crossbow bolts (easton something) but still, the guy has a wicked set-up!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i have never heard of a cross bow with a 34 inch draw...


----------



## Steadfast1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think he needs some heavier arrows. I wouldn't stand too close to him


----------

